# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الأجنبية الجنائية  Foreign Criminal Laws >  من يرفع الظلم عنا يارئيس القضاء السودانى

## ahmed ali

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السيد/ ..الى كل أهل السودان والمهتمين بشأن السودا ن................................................. ........................ 

عذرا دكتورة شيماء عطا الله ولكن المنتديات والصحف هى الموقع الوحيد الذى أستطعنا أن نرسل فيه أستغا ثتنا فلك العتبى حتى الرضا .
أكتب اليوم بعد يأسى من حل مأساة العاملين بالهيئة القضائية بالسودا ن أكتب لكم على أمل أن يجد موضوعي هذا حقه من النشر بعد أن أصبحت النقابات تتبع للحكومة وتنفذ برامج الحزب الحاكم ولم يصبح لنا أمل الأ سوى المحاربة بالكلمة وأمل أن تقفوا معنا بالنشر .
أن السلطة القضائية بالسودان مناط بها إحقاق الحق بين الناس ولكنها لم تحققه بين منسوبيها فقد تم تجريد الموظفين من مهام وظائفهم وأصبح العمل الأدارى من صميم عمل القاضي هذا بلأضافة إلى تقول السادة القضاة على وظائف الموظفين وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر
( وظيفة المسجل العام ـ الأمين العام لمجلس القضاء العالي ـ مدير التركات ....الخ )حتى لجان تسير العمل أصبحت حكرا على السادة القضاة مثل ( لجنة حج العاملين استثمار العاملين ـالمشتريات والمبيعات المباني ...الخ)علما بأن طبية عمل هذه الجان تتنافى وضوابط وظيفة القاضي حيث تجبره للتعامل في السوق مشتريا وبائعا وتكوين علاقات تجاريه وإذا وضع موظف في لجنة يكون صوره فقط .
كما أن رؤساء الأجهزة القضائية الولائيه سحبوا مخصصات واختصاصات مديري الأجهزة القضائية ووظيفتهم أصبحت أسم فقط .
حيث لم يصبح للموظف في القضائية فى السودان مكان وأصبحت مصلحة قضاة فقط هل تصدق أن دخل المساعد القضائي الذي لم يتعد سنة أكبر من دخل موظف عمل بالقضائية 25 عاما .هل تصدق أن علاج المساعد القضائي الذي عمل ليوم واحد مفتوح له ولم يكفل والموظف القيادي الذي عمل 30 سنه بالقضائية هو 800 جنيه أهذا عدل .كما أن أي قاضى يحصل على أي شهادة يمنح علاوة مؤهل أما بالنسبة للموظفين فلا تعنى شهادته شيئا إلى المحسوبين فقط .
ومنذ العام 2001م أي موظف يعترض يكون مصيره النقل التعسفي وأصبح الموظف مهددا بالنقل أن أعترض حيث أن لا نقابة تحميه وكشف تنقلات العاملين الأخير خير مثال فقط تم نقل موظفين من نهر النيل لأنهم كانوا أعضاء مجلس محاسبة عامل ولم يفصلوه من العمل حسب رغبة رئيس الجهاز وهم لم يجدوا سبب لأدانته وتمت تبرئته علما بأن هذا العامل تم فصله بواسطة رئيس الجهاز بعد تبرئته لأن مجلس المحاسبة قراره لم يعجب رئيس الجهاز وأحد هؤلاء الموظفين نقل إلى بورسودان وفى نفس اليوم نقل إلى القضارف لأن رئيس جهاز بورسودان لا يريده ولكن هذا الموظف محظوظ له واسطة أرجعته في نفس اليوم إلى بورسودان وكله بمكاتبات رسميه 
كما أنه تم إيقاف بعض البدلات من الموظفين مثل بدل الكهرباء وشبه العمل القضائي رغم أن هذه البدلات تدفع سنويا من وزارة المالية لرئاسة القضائية ولكنها لا تصل لمستحقيها كما أنه في ميزانية كل عام ترفع للمالية تكون من ضمن الميزانية استحقاقات الموظفين الذين استحقوا الترقية حسب القيد الزمني وتدفع هذه الاستحقاقات ولكن بكل أسف لا تتم ترقيه الموظفين حسب اللوائح فقط حسب العلاقات الشخصية ويطعم الكشف بعد بسيط الحظ هو وحده يلعب الدور وللعلم أن هنالك موظفين يربطون في درجه وظيفية منذ 14 عام رغم خلو ملفاتهم السرية من أي شوائب.
أيضا هنالك استقطاع جبري من الموظفين والعمال أستمر5 سنوات بلغ 10 جنيهات من الفرد بواقع 80جنيه من كل عامل وموظف سنويا من جملة 8 بدلات بحجة مباني القضائية .أما بالنسبة للعمل القضائي أصبح التأخير سمة فكل مراحل التقاضي 
حاجه ثانيه :_
لقد تم طرد المراجع العام من الجهاز القضائي ولاية نهر النيل أهذا عدل .. تم فصل موظف من نهر النيل لنقاشه مع قاضى رغم أن القاضي أسلف له بقول ( أنت ما راضع لبن أبوك ) فمن يستحق الفصل ... حرم الموظفين في نهر النيل من استجلاب الفطور من أي مكان سوى بوفيه الجهاز رغم غلاء سعره وأن أتيت بفطور من منزلك تضع في القائمة السوداء ... منذ عهد رئيس الجهاز الحالي تم فصل 5 من المنسوبين لأسباب تافهة لا تدخل في العمل ..لا أحد يعلم شيئا ولا حتى مدير الجهاز عن مصروفات المباني .. تم بيع كل البكاسى اليابانية بأقل من نصف ثمنها واستبدالها بعربات أتوس رغم وجود توجيه من رئاسة القضائية بعدم التصرف بالعربات بيعا وشراء ولم تحاسب الرئاسة رئيس جهاز ولاية نهر النيل لأنه من محسوبى رئاسة القضائية .
أصبح موظفي وعمال وقضاة ولاية نهر النيل في حالة من الذعر لا يستطعون حتى الخروج من المكتب لقضاء حاجتهم خوفا من أن يلاقيهم الرئيس في الفناء .أيضا لم يسلم من رئيس جهاز ولاية نهر النيل القضاة ولقد نقل أكثر من قاضى من موقعه لاختلافه معه في رأى شخصي .أيضا هنالك قضاة في ولاية نهر النيل لهم أكثر من 15 سنة لم ينقلوا منها رغم أن العرف يجب أن لايبقى القاضي لأكثر من 4 سنوات بولاية .
خاتما :_
1/نحن لا نطالب بمساواة القاضي والموظف ولكن نطالب بالأتي :_
2/إرجاع الأدارات المسلوبة للموظفين بالأضافه لكل مهامهم ومخصصاتهم .
3/حصر عمل القاضي في عمله القضائي فقط.
4/الالتزام بالقيد الزمني في ترقيات الموظفين وعمل لجنة لرفع الضرر عنهم .
5/تحسين أوضاع العاملين وعطاءهم بدل المراجع مثلهم مثل القاضي وأن قلة الفئة فلا يعقل أن يصرف أقل قاضى 3 ألف جنيه سنويا فلو عمل هذا القاضي 20سنة بالقضائية وكل سنه بدل مراجعه يزيد سيكون في نهاية ال 20سنة أقتنى مراجع بمبلغ 60 ألف جنيه على أقل تقدير .
6/رفع الظلم الواقع على موظفي وقضاة ولاية نهر النيل وإنهاء بطش رئيسهم .
والله من وراء القصد 
أحدى منسوبي الهيئة القضائية
بالسودان

----------


## علم

المشكلة الكبري ليست في قضايا العامليين بل في الفساد في نظر القضايا التي تمس بعض الشخصيات وتعطيلها وقد وصل هذا  الامر لاعلي الدرجات بالمحكمة العليا والدستورية ونسعي حاليا لايجاد منبر يتناول فساد القضاء السودانى

----------

